# New rock setup WHAT YA THINK??



## MalawiWoWeee (Oct 18, 2011)

*Rocks look good?*​
Yes2696.30%No13.70%


----------



## MalawiWoWeee (Oct 18, 2011)

55 gallon tall, play sand substrate, 150lbs river rock and fake plants for a mbuna tank gonna keep yellow and blue labs. Maybe some others. The amount of nooks and crannies is endless I feel the arrangment is capped out for capacity perhaps I could stack the back up another level for more height. What do you think, The water is a bit cloudy after adding everything, I washed them good. I will be adding more filtration before fish come, looking for any and all criticism


----------



## MalawiWoWeee (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## Unclescanner (Sep 23, 2011)

how do you upload picture, please help. i wouldn't add anymore depth,it lookk good as is.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I like the arrangement of the 3 rocks at the front left. Is that driftwood?

What are the dimensions of a 55G high? Maybe not ideal for mbuna, since a 55G regular is a good minimum size for many of the fish.

You may not want to keep yellow and blue labs in the same tank for fear of aggression and crossbreeding.


----------



## MalawiWoWeee (Oct 18, 2011)

dimensions are 30 x 18 x 25 I got the tank about 6 or 7 years ago,technically its a 56g. The piece of driftwood in the middle is a decor piece not the real deal but I put it arched across the rocks. As for the rock placement I stacked up and made tons of nooks and caves in the back side of the tank. Other than labs what other rock dwellers could I throw in. *** been outta the hobby since 2004. looking for updated and experienced input. Thanks all!! :dancing:


----------



## Unclescanner (Sep 23, 2011)

how to upload photo's please


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I'd stick with just the one species (yellow labs) in a 30" tank. Maybe a group of 5.


----------



## MalawiWoWeee (Oct 18, 2011)

Going to go get some yellow labs either today or tomorrow tank is crystal clear now. I will try to get some good pics with my camera instead of my iphone. Keep everyone posted :dancing:


----------



## MalawiWoWeee (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## MalawiWoWeee (Oct 18, 2011)

lots of reflection hope you enjoy the pics yellow labs incoming tomorrow


----------



## JamesVietor (Oct 7, 2011)

looks awsome cant wait to see it with some fish in it!


----------



## MalawiWoWeee (Oct 18, 2011)

JamesVietor said:


> looks awsome cant wait to see it with some fish in it!


Thanks a ton james! I cant wait to get it stocked with the labs some plecos and maybe a catfish or two and some shrimpys


----------



## JamesVietor (Oct 7, 2011)

i was thinking about shrimp in my tank but i wasnt sure if they would go with the labs and socofli i plan on adding


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The mbuna will eat the shrimp.


----------



## football mom (Feb 19, 2006)

Labs will look good, but a colony of demasoni would look awesome in that tank!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Oh gosh, I would not do demasoni in a 30" tank.


----------



## MalawiWoWeee (Oct 18, 2011)

ya i wanna keep a typically smaller fish so they dont get huge in the tank. Any other smaller fish I could try out? *** kept yellow labs before years ago.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Brichardi from Lake Tanganyika?


----------



## MalawiWoWeee (Oct 18, 2011)

I did some readin on the Tangs DJ and I think I would stick with the labs for this tank, Next tank Ill do a tang tank for sure. thanks DJ!


----------



## J.B. (Jul 14, 2007)

Just out of curiosity, what was it you read about Tanganyikan fish that steered you away from them for this tank?


----------



## MalawiWoWeee (Oct 18, 2011)

first off they dont have them near by so the yellow labs is my choice second i read that that species can get 6 inches and im hoping the labs dont get that big with this size tank. The colors of that specific tang wouldnt be as pleasing to the eye as the yellow labs. My family being huge FSU and sandiego charger fans I want to go with the yellow in the tank. :fish:


----------



## J.B. (Jul 14, 2007)

The Labs are likely to attain the same TL, but they seem to be what you are after, so I digress.

I'd like to invite you to join the *Atlanta Area Aquarium Association*, where you'll have access to many of the fish you don't often find in your LFSs. We have monthly meetings and two auctions per year, where you'll find some of the more obscure species at prices you'll not see in the stores. The big auctions are in the Spring (Mar) and Fall (Sep) of every year and we hold them in the Farmers Market in Forest Park, GA. It's about an hour drive for you _(I drive almost 2-hours)_, but absolutely worth it. You do not have to be a member to attend the auction, or monthly meetings _(which have mini auctions afterwards)_ and national level guest speakers each month.


----------



## MalawiWoWeee (Oct 18, 2011)

thats awesome!! I am actually in the process of moving to dallas fort worth area this next month so maybe ill look there for such a group. Thanks for the invite :thumb:


----------



## rich_t (Nov 26, 2009)

football mom said:


> Labs will look good, but a colony of demasoni would look awesome in that tank!


I just took a look at a pic of the demasoni. Good looking fish. I will keep them in mind when I am ready to stock my tank.

Do they do well with other Mbuna's?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Demasoni are a high maintenance fish. Keep a spare tank for hospital and be willing to net a victim fish every so often...maybe one every six months.


----------



## rich_t (Nov 26, 2009)

DJRansome said:


> Demasoni are a high maintenance fish. Keep a spare tank for hospital and be willing to net a victim fish every so often...maybe one every six months.


In that case, I will put them on my "maybe later" list.

I'm looking to start easy to get myself back into the hobby.


----------



## nishu (Oct 24, 2011)

rocks looks good in acqurim it increases it grace.


----------



## micks016 (Oct 26, 2011)

looks great..really nice job there.


----------



## PaulineMi (Apr 3, 2008)

football mom said:


> Labs will look good, but a colony of demasoni would look awesome in that tank!


 :thumb:


----------



## DFishFox (Sep 27, 2011)

nice looking tank


----------

